# Leaky Containers



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I posted a thread a while back about a problem I had with damage from a can of lacquer thinner (click here). 

Leaky containers can be a major PITA. I've experience leaking from a Zinsser Seal Coat factory can. For some cans, both quart and gallon for lacquer thinner, and acetone, an actual leak may not be a problem, but it seems that there can be vapor emitted. 

If you use and cement acrylics, like Plexiglas, or polycarbonate, and use ethylene dichloride, or methylene chloride, or a factory packaging of Weldon #4, the factory metal cans allow an evaporation factor. Now, I'm not big on using glass containers in the shop, for obvious reasons, but I will say that for storage of many solvents, a mason's jar works very well. Those are the ones with a metal screw on lid that has an attached rubber gasket on the inside of the lid.


















.


----------

